
Gifshot: JS library to create animated GIFs from media streams, videos, images - gregfranko
http://yahoo.github.io/gifshot/
======
robinhoodexe
I wish we could move away from the awful format that is animated gif and use
something much better in terms of compression, color support and frame rate.
Like webm.[1][2]

[1][http://blog.4chan.org/post/81896300203/webm-support-
on-4chan](http://blog.4chan.org/post/81896300203/webm-support-on-4chan)

[2][http://blog.smartbear.com/devops/gif-is-dead-long-live-
webm/](http://blog.smartbear.com/devops/gif-is-dead-long-live-webm/)

[3][http://motherboard.vice.com/read/what-is-webm-and-can-it-
det...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/what-is-webm-and-can-it-dethrone-the-
gif)

~~~
Maxious
At least we have [http://gfycat.com/](http://gfycat.com/) now. WebM for those
who can, original gif for those who can't.

~~~
malnourish
I personally think [http://mediacru.sh](http://mediacru.sh) is a better
choice. Free and open source. I'm not sure if it display a .gif if the user
doesn't have HTML5 video compatibility.

------
rich_harris
This looks really awesome - nice work Greg and team. It's depressing when
someone releases an open source library that does something novel using
interesting technologies, has a lot of potential real-world use cases, and
clearly took a TON of work, and the responses range from 'I don't like GIFs'
to 'There's already a library that has GIF in the name so I'm going to assume
this is redundant and leave a passive-aggressive comment'. What's wrong with
you people?!

~~~
gregfranko
Rich, you are the best

------
jmhobbs
Related, and pre-existing.

[http://jnordberg.github.io/gif.js/](http://jnordberg.github.io/gif.js/)

[http://hdragomir.github.io/facetogif/](http://hdragomir.github.io/facetogif/)

[http://gifmebro.com/](http://gifmebro.com/)

etc.

~~~
gregfranko
Gifshot also includes getUserMedia (webcam) functionality, is a full client-
side solution, and has a simple API (easier to use than gif.js)

------
hugs
I was really hoping this would work on the server-side, too. It didn't. :-( Or
maybe I configured something wrong?

Here's what I found:

    
    
        $ git clone https://github.com/yahoo/gifshot.git
        $ cd gifshot
        $ npm install
        $ node
        
        > var gifshot = require('./build/gifshot')
        
        > gifshot.createGIF(
        ...   {'images':['random-image.png'],
        .....    'text': 'Test'},
        ...    function(obj) { 
        .....      console.log('Done!');
        .....      console.log(obj);
        ..... })
        Done!
        { errorCode: 'canvas',
          errorMsg: 'Canvas elements are not supported in your browser',
          error: true }

~~~
gregfranko
Obviously, the getUserMedia aspect of the project can't be done server-side,
but we can look into supporting the existing video->GIF and images->GIF logic.

~~~
hugs
Right, I don't care so much about the getUserMedia part at the moment. But
what you've done is totally awesome, by the way! With that said, I was looking
for "take an array of images, spit out a gif file, and, oh yeah, put this text
along the bottom."

------
skrowl
Isn't this kind of backwards when we have tools like
[http://gfycat.com/](http://gfycat.com/) that can make MP4/WebM?

Animated GIFs are HORRIBLE in terms of file size and quality compared to
actual MP4/WebM video files, which are supported by all modern browsers.

~~~
gregfranko
This is client-side JS solution. Completely different.

------
binaryjohn
Very cool project! Is there any word on getUserMedia for IOS Safari?

~~~
ChaseWest
Currently there's no word on support for IOS8 Safari that I've seen...here's
to hoping that it'll come along soon though :D

------
andresn
Too cool.

------
elemenofi
i love this! laptop camera to gif? yes please

------
elemenofi
so nice

